# 60's Omega Seamaster Cosmic?



## Hemanismyhero (Nov 4, 2009)

I have aquired a Omega Seamaster Cosmic manual wind for my collection, can anyone give some details on it? I'd be intrested in a value for insurance(to see if i paid well over the odds) and date of manufacture etc. :-!

Here's a couple of photo's:










































I know it's not an automatic, but i just love the face thought it was quite unusual!


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

What you have is a nice example of a 136.017 with a cal. 613 movement. Was in the Omega collection from the early 60's to 70's. Your example looks to be in nice condition. However, I think some alterations were made to the watch. First, while the crown is an Omega crown, it is not the correct one for that case ref and was probably replaced during service. I have a feeling the hands were also changed. They don't exactly fit with the hands Omega used on these watches. In particular, note how the lume groove on the hour hand is broader than the groove on the minute hand. Omega hands this would be the same width on both. Also note the "tail" on the hands. On Omega hands these would be absent. Finally, the style of the numerals on the dial is one that I have not seen before on these watches. It does not mean that it is not original, but I have just not seen it before. This leads me to suspect the dial was refinished at some point.

Overall, a pretty nice watch that appears to be in good condition. Enjoy !


----------



## Wetworks (Jun 18, 2009)

According to the Omega vintage database, the case reference is associated with the Cosmic, having been introduced in 1962, with the 613 caliber being equipped in 1966. The serial number puts it solidly at 1970, the last year it was available in the international collection. I agree that the dial may have been retouched. As for the dial design itself, with Omega one can never be sure, as almost every lookup in their database has "This watch may have existed with different dials" underneath the picture. ;-)

The crown should be much simpler(?) looking. Yours looks like it may be from a Constellation, but I am admittedly still an amateur. I have a Cosmic from the same time period (a '69), and while it is a different case design, I'm willing to bet the crown (and hands for that matter), would be the same for your watch. If you wanted to get the piece "up to snuff" it probably wouldn't take much aside from tracking down the necessary parts. Regardless, it's a wonderful watch! I'm a big fan of the early Cosmics!

Here's mine:


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful watch. It is a totally different movement (automatic, Day/Date) than the OP's watch, but I would tend to agree that the hands and crown on his should be similar in design to yours. Love the colors on the dial and I do have plans on getting me one of these sometime in the future :-!



Wetworks said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## base615 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice watch, I love the cosmics.

My Cosmic is another model too (cal 601 manual) but has the same crown and hands as Wetworks.

I've been searching for a new dial for more than a year (now found and finally getting serviced and cleaned up) and during that time I must have seen thousands of Cosmic dials. I haven't seen any with numbers on the dial markers. Every dial I've seen for a date model has main markers at 12, 6 and 9 with sub markers at the other hour points. Also any I've seen with cross hairs have continued the vertical line below the Seamaster Cosmic logo like this:










I'd agree with the other posters that it may be a redial. That said, it could just be a design I haven't seen


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool watch, hope you enjoy it.:-!


----------



## pavv (Dec 10, 2008)

Wetworks said:


> Here's mine:


hmmm i had to check if mine was still here because your cosmic is identical to mine:


















I love the Cosmics....


----------



## Wetworks (Jun 18, 2009)

pavv said:


> hmmm i had to check if mine was still here because your cosmic is identical to mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing unpolished case! Some remnants of the machining process remain on mine, but only barely. I'm looking forward to my new crystal and to getting my dial/hands cleaned up (they only need a touchup).

Cosmics are great, and increasingly hard to find in decent condition.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

I've always been curious about the Cosmics and have been increasingly tempted-[despite what has been noted: the slow but steady rise in vintage prices for decent examples] to try and win and/or purchase one.

Other than the one piece/top accessible case, what niche did the Cosmic fill for Omega in the scheme of their marketing strategies for the early 60s to early 70s (when I believe Omega and other CH mechanicals were at their peak)? Where they supposed to be a high-end SM between regular SMs and the Constellations?

Or were they meant to be another off-shoot of the SM line similar to the deVille SMs?

I am just trying to get a sense of where Cosmics fit into to Omegas line up during the heyday of the 60s? Who was Omega targeting? [e.g.-a recent post on Omega chronostops discussed how Omega was targeting the youthful, hip, single male with a watch devoted to 'so-called' driving and the semi-hip fad at the time of wearing watches inside the wrist]

I'm not saying that the Cosmic had as obvious a mareting 'ploy' as the chronostops but it must have had a 'fit' somewhere between the Geneve's and the Constellations.

Any opinions? Views? or solid answers? All appreciated. If I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these I think I had better start to do my research and get of my duff


----------



## Wetworks (Jun 18, 2009)

DaBaeker said:


> I've always been curious about the Cosmics and have been increasingly tempted-[despite what has been noted: the slow but steady rise in vintage prices for decent examples] to try and win and/or purchase one.
> 
> Other than the one piece/top accessible case, what niche did the Cosmic fill for Omega in the scheme of their marketing strategies for the early 60s to early 70s (when I believe Omega and other CH mechanicals were at their peak)? Where they supposed to be a high-end SM between regular SMs and the Constellations?
> 
> ...


Here is a very good article which I think answers your questions:

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2009/1...cosmics-a-study-in-brand-identity-crisis.html



Hodinkee.com said:


> Today we are talking about Omega Seamaster Cosmics. The Cosmic was produced in the late 1960s into the 1970s and was quite popular. The original thought behind adding the word "Cosmic" to the face was two-fold. The first was meant to capitalize upon the brand's recent affiliation with NASA and space exploration. The second was an homage to another Omega that bore the Cosmic name 25 year earlier (although it was a moon-phase and looked nothing like these Cosmics).


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

Wetworks said:


> Here is a very good article which I think answers your questions:
> 
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2009/1...cosmics-a-study-in-brand-identity-crisis.html


Thank you. Questions answered.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

DaBaeker said:


> Thank you. Questions answered.


I actually just posted to that blog with more info. Some Cosmic 2000 featured a double case for added water protection. These were designed for the Navy as I understand it.



















The others were in regular cases. I particularly like the integrated bracelet on this one. Omega did these so well.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I recently had mine serviced at an authorized dealer and it's running within about 10 seconds per day. Mine came with an Omega 565 movement. It's used and very possible something has been replaced or retouched, but like others on this thread, I enjoy the retro-styling of the watch a lot.


----------



## vespamore (Jun 13, 2015)

About 8 years ago I bought a lovely late '60s/early '70s Seamaster Cosmic, took it off on train home from work in London and inadvertently left it on train!! I never saw it again; I loved that watch! Just bought a replacement after living with a Piero Lissoni designed 'Tic' AL5017 and Seagull 1963, both currently being sold to help fund 1966 Seamaster Cosmic I just purchased (images follow), what do you guys reckon re original parts on this example..? Watch was sold after being serviced/restored...


----------

